# 2014/95 Famous top with Sleeves



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Sorry it took me so long to work this out. Cant believe how pain can make one feel awful - and i have a high pain thresh hold and doctors say to high for me. But anyway, i hope you all like it.

Wool : Robin New World Double Knitting
Needle : 4mm

Used the all-in-one top for 9=12 months..
Sleeves : did not cast off instead i increased them


----------



## Carolinesol (Sep 10, 2012)

That's great. Well done. Hope you feel better soon


----------



## azmoonbugs (Dec 2, 2011)

Those sleeves look 'right' for the body. Well done!


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

It's lovely. Well done.


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

wow, very chic


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Thank you all


----------



## hoyly2 (Jun 5, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Who receives all your lovely items ?


----------



## PAJulian (Aug 27, 2012)

Always love your work Diane. You do so well having to cope with bad health to, like many other KPers you are an inspiration to us. Hope you feel much better soon. Love Pauline xxxx


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

looks great !

Sorry about your pain. I also have physical pain and it makes it hard to think.


----------



## vannavanna (Oct 15, 2012)

Are you feeling any better than you were?


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

That looks great, love the yarn you used too, :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Granny-Pearl (Jun 21, 2013)

Diane D said:


> Sorry it took me so long to work this out. Cant believe how pain can make one feel awful - and i have a high pain thresh hold and doctors say to high for me. But anyway, i hope you all like it.
> 
> Wool : Robin New World Double Knitting
> Needle : 4mm
> ...


Really Beautiful work! Despite your pain Diane! Understand how that can be! But you can be proud of how this jacket has turned out! And real inspiration for others! .... Hope you,ll soon be out of pain!( Love your quotation about God to! ) xx


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

This looks very cosy. I know what you mean about the pain. I hope you get some relief soon. :thumbup:


----------



## baglady1104 (Apr 10, 2011)

Beautiful little sweater, Diane! Sorry for your pain; feel better.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

purdeygirl said:


> Who receives all your lovely items ?


the less fortunate. we have a clinic that has 5 beds in the back where mommies walk in, give birth and go home same day. 99.9% percent of them dont have anything for the baby and walk out with the newborns wrapped in their clothing or a towel... so i donate everything i make - to them.


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Bless you and your kind heart. Ladies what if we all knitted one and sent it to Diane ? Diane would this be manageable ?


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Well done Diane - looks perfect (as usual). How is the toe? Do you know if it is broken? Speedy health wishes coming your way...hugs....Betty


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

Diane D, pretty work!


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

purdeygirl said:


> Bless you and your kind heart. Ladies what if we all knitted one and sent it to Diane ? Diane would this be manageable ?


yes but i am in South Africa and i dont know what the postage would cost.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

bettyirene said:


> Well done Diane - looks perfect (as usual). How is the toe? Do you know if it is broken? Speedy health wishes coming your way...hugs....Betty


Thanks Betty. The x-rays show extreme bruising, blood clotsand the toe is dislocated and all they can do is buddy=bandage it and give me more pain killers. I might also loose the nail as there is blood under it they say. Front foot is blue and all i can say is "darn its sore" :shock:


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

that is really lovely - how many stitches did you increase. You certainly share the gift God gave you. So sorry to hear you are in pain. I have FMS and constant pain is a' thorn in the side.'


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

for the sleeves to be added you will increase your stitches from 168 to 202 sts on row 29

The breakdown will be:
front = 32 sts
sleeve = 42 sts (k7, kfb into the next 14sts, k7)
back = 54 sts
sleeve = 42 sts (k7, kfb into the next 14sts, k7)
front = 32 sts 

Im busy with my second one...


----------



## quiltdaze37 (Nov 16, 2013)

Your WORK is some of the B-E-S-T!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Diane D said:


> Thanks Betty. The x-rays show extreme bruising, blood clotsand the toe is dislocated and all they can do is buddy=bandage it and give me more pain killers. I might also loose the nail as there is blood under it they say. Front foot is blue and all i can say is "darn its sore" :shock:


You poor thing...have they tried to put the toe back in place? (ouchie)...looks like you might have to keep off that foot for a while....how about you take up knitting? There is a nice little baby top that is easy to do - lol!!...Heal, Heal, Heal!!


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

lol bettyirene thats the only thing that takes my mind off the pain. They said no it must work itself back into position....


----------



## agilitybritts (Jul 5, 2013)

Lovely. :thumbup:


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Diane D said:


> lol bettyirene thats the only thing that takes my mind off the pain. They said no it must work itself back into position....


I guess it would have been too painful to let them anywhere near it anyway....keep up with the pain killers and try to rest up as much as you can...in no time at all you will be able to look back on this and laugh (well smile anyway)!!

Can't wait to see the next pictures of your creations...I'm off to bed...goodnight.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

sleep tight.....


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Lovely top! You did a great job... :thumbup:


----------



## Casey47 (Feb 5, 2014)

Again, another beauty. Sorry you're not feeling your best but be assured, from the looks of your work one would never know you are having any problems. Feel better soon. Look forward to your posts.


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

Another gorgeous little jacket. Looking forward to seeing the next one. Thanks for giving us the number of stitches to increase for the sleeve.


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Hope you feel better soon. That is perfect. You do such nice work Diane.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Diane D said:


> for the sleeves to be added you will increase your stitches from 168 to 202 sts on row 29
> 
> The breakdown will be:
> front = 32 sts
> ...


OR
sleeve = 42 sts (kfb of next 21 sts)
sleeve = 42 sts (kfb of next 21 sts)

If you find you have more stitches than the 202 dont worry - just add them onto the amount for the back and then when you join the fronts and the back, k2tog when you join the left front with the back and then k2tog when you join the right front with the back - hope this makes sense...


----------



## pinsandneedles (Jan 31, 2012)

Like it very much with sleeves.This look would be my preference. May I ask how many sts. did you increase? Thanks. Disregard I just saw the answer.


----------



## pinsandneedles (Jan 31, 2012)

purdeygirl said:


> Bless you and your kind heart. Ladies what if we all knitted one and sent it to Diane ? Diane would this be manageable ?


I could do that!!!


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

murphys law - first time it works out perfect, try and do it again grrr.....oops i dropped a stitch no wonder.....


----------



## edgemanak (May 17, 2011)

Do you put the sleeves on a stitch holder and knit them separate later or when do you actually finish them?

Looks great by the way. Hope your foot is on the mend, too. Toes HURT!


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

edgemanak said:


> Do you put the sleeves on a stitch holder and knit them separate later or when do you actually finish them?
> 
> Looks great by the way. Hope your foot is on the mend, too. Toes HURT!


No what i do is when i get to the stitches for the sleeve, i knit them and continue with just knitting that sleeves. When its done, i rejoin the yarn and knit across the back, to the next sleeve. Here again i knit the sleeve finished and rejoin the yarn and knit the front. This has been how i always have done..


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Diane D said:


> OR
> sleeve = 42 sts (kfb of next 21 sts)
> sleeve = 42 sts (kfb of next 21 sts)
> 
> If you find you have more stitches than the 202 dont worry - just add them onto the amount for the back and then when you join the fronts and the back, k2tog when you join the left front with the back and then k2tog when you join the right front with the back - hope this makes sense...


Have tried the kfb of next 21 sts - does not work me. Thank you for the suggestion but id rather use my initial breakdown of the stitches.

Blessings
Diane


----------



## edgemanak (May 17, 2011)

Diane D said:


> No what i do is when i get to the stitches for the sleeve, i knit them and continue with just knitting that sleeves. When its done, i rejoin the yarn and knit across the back, to the next sleeve. Here again i knit the sleeve finished and rejoin the yarn and knit the front. This has been how i always have done..


Thank you for explaining how you do this. Yes, that would be the best way and not require any holders or extra equipment to carry about.

I was next going to ask if you knitted the sleeves on DPN's or small circs but can see your super neat seaming so it's basically just back and forth on the sleeves until finished then reattach the yarn.

I'm all for keeping anything simple and using the most direct method. I'm making my first now and do LOVE this pattern so much. I am doing the 4-6 year old larger version and will do a small six month one for two sisters.

But it will be great to have the option now of adding sleeves. I love how yours are each different and unique.

Thanks again for your patience. I always look forward to see how yours are coming along and what interesting variations and yarns you are using.

.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

edgemanak said:


> Thank you for explaining how you do this. Yes, that would be the best way and not require any holders or extra equipment to carry about.
> 
> I was next going to ask if you knitted the sleeves on DPN's or small circs but can see your super neat seaming so it's basically just back and forth on the sleeves until finished then reattach the yarn.
> 
> ...


I will be looking out for your top. Dpns and me are not good friends.  I am all for keeping it simple and easy.

Blessings
Diane


----------



## Bisknit (May 24, 2013)

Beautiful, as always lovely work.


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Another beautiful sweater. Love how you added the sleeves.
Hope you heal quickly...looking forward to more of your lovely knits.
 :thumbup:


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

That came out beautiful thank you so much for the information for long sleeves. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## docdot (Jul 11, 2013)

God Bless you. Trying to get -p.a.i.n- off your mind is such a chore in itself. 
How lovely of you to share your work and your ideas with us. When your avatar shows up on KP, I am always eager to see what you show-and-tell.
Please take care of yourself.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Diane D said:


> for the sleeves to be added you will increase your stitches from 168 to 202 sts on row 29
> 
> The breakdown will be:
> front = 32 sts
> ...


Thankyou for this Diane, you did all the work for me and others, really appreciate it! 
Sorry about the toe, whatever did you ram it into?!?! Must have missed your post. 
Postage is likely very prohibitive, shocked me when I mailed to Austrailia! I figure that much postage can go towards more yarn to do more things here. Wish we were closer to help you out, you are so generous on your own.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Very pretty work and colours,i hope you get better soon.HUGSxx :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

Lovely jacket.sorry to hear your in pain.hope it goes soon.


----------



## woollyhat (Nov 24, 2012)

sorry about the pain , hope your toe heals quickly, so take it easy.

thank you for working out the sleeve pattern Diane. love all your work and the way you help others.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Beautiful! Sorry you are not well,


----------



## Knitter forever (Dec 11, 2011)

Diane D your work is always appreciated. You do very neat work,and for a cause. I knit for charity also.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very nice


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

What a beautiful little knit.


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

nicely done, as always. I hope your pain decreases over time


----------



## tikva (Nov 30, 2011)

God bless you . You are a good person.
Hope you feel much better.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Another beautiful sweater, hope you are feeling better.

Thanks for sharing the instructions for making the sleeves.


----------



## cevers (Jul 8, 2011)

Good idea, good work - I'd been wondering when someone would add sleeves - I like it. Hope you feel better.


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Beautiful......hope you will feel a little better soon.


----------



## lynmar64 (Aug 29, 2011)

It's lovely!

Hope you feel better real soon!!


----------



## didevine (Sep 14, 2011)

Thank you, DianeD. Feel better.

DianneD


----------



## Mercury (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi Diane:
I know what it is like to have severe pain. I have it all the time with rheumatoid arthritis and I also do a lot of charity work. I know I promised about a week ago that I would send you some soft yarn but we have had flooding rains ever since and I have not been able to get out but as soon as the weather clears, I will send you some. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Mercury (Apr 12, 2012)

Diane: Is there any way that you can post the dirctins for the sweater and sleeves in one post? Would appreciate it.
Thanks so much.


----------



## klodt (Feb 19, 2014)

This turned out really well.
Thanks for sharing the photo, as I have thought about adding sleeves too.
I am someone who has a lot of pain too, so I understand how debilitating that can be.
Take care.


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

Sorry you are in such pain - hope you feel better soon. Love the sweater - it is beautiful


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

Wow Diane! That sounds so very painful! I am so sorry to hear that you are going through that.

It is so incredibly kind of you to donate all your work to those unfortunate folks. I am sure God smiles on your every stitch!

God bless you!


----------



## jjcooter (Oct 26, 2013)

Great looking sweater!! As always, your work inspires me to attempt this sweater!!


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

You do such lovely work! Every one of your sweaters has been darling! LOVE this pattern! Hope you can get some relief from the pain. I find that the knitting reduces my inflammation and pain of my arthritis. Until the next day. Then it seems more swollen until I begin knitting again. So my solution is to knit every day. I does this help you?


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

Diane D said:


> Thanks Betty. The x-rays show extreme bruising, blood clotsand the toe is dislocated and all they can do is buddy=bandage it and give me more pain killers. I might also loose the nail as there is blood under it they say. Front foot is blue and all i can say is "darn its sore" :shock:


my sister broke her toe quite some years ago,there was nothing they could do about it. kept a firm bandage on it for a while, now it is her WEATHER FORCASTER. i damaged my big toe(tripping),turned purple,lost nail,took a year to somewhat recover. every once in a while it locks up and can't bend my foot for a few minutes. so far neither one of us has to take anything more than Aleve. hope you get thru your discomfort and don't have to rely on pain killers to get you thru the day. i was told there was NOTHING they can do for a broken or damaged toe??? :XD: :XD: :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## vasantha (Dec 15, 2011)

Very beautiful sweater where can I get this pattern


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

Feel better soon. The sweater is lovely.


----------



## cindylucifer (Sep 10, 2011)

So sorry to hear you are in pain. Love the way your sweater turned out. Can you tell me how many stitches you increased for the sleeves, I would like to try and make one for my GD.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Very nice. Hope you feel better.


----------



## 111276 (Feb 22, 2014)

the cost would be prohibitive. (i've sent a packages to botswana & mongolia). it might be better to send money for yarn via western union.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Beautiful! And feel better soon!

Hazel


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

Diana, I can't thank you enough. I have the cast on's on my needle now and I was going to make sleeves on my own. I see it would not have worked my way. I sure appreciate your input and will begin a yellow cardigan for charity now, thanks to your help.

I feel for you and hope you recover quickly. I jammed my toe and found out it's a long process to recover. I do wish you well...


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

Good job. Like it with sleeves.


----------



## 5Pat (Aug 29, 2011)

I hope you feel better. I really like the sweater with the sleeves.


----------



## Dee in DM (Apr 22, 2014)

Very pretty. It paid to fight through the pain.


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

Beautiful sweater. really nice work.


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

That's perfect , Diane! I am working on a sleeve version of the baby size & will post when finished. I decided it was best to experiment with the smallest size so any mistakes would be small ones . ;-)


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Bless you for your work and wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

really like the way you added the sleeves...i also like the color...so glad to see colors that are not the traditions baby colors..
Blessings


----------



## amberdragon (Dec 12, 2011)

i am sitting here with a sprained toe...i am thankful i am not in the pain that you are....i will say a prayer that the pain lessens.
Blessings


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

tx you all for your kind words. Yip i can feel the weather changing... Nearly finished the next one and all is working out perfect...


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

Well done. Hope you feel better ;-)


----------



## Misty Mama (Dec 13, 2013)

Feel better..thanks for the pattern


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

I'm thinking it would be cheaper yet, to purchase the yarn online from a company that ships within her country, and have it include delivery. That way, you can just pay via paypal/credit card etc. and it would be without Western union fees. Just a thought.



jw said:


> the cost would be prohibitive. (i've sent a packages to botswana & mongolia). it might be better to send money for yarn via western union.


----------



## Island Sue (Aug 15, 2011)

Nice sweater, will have to try with sleeves.


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

cainchar said:


> I'm thinking it would be cheaper yet, to purchase the yarn online from a company that ships within her country, and have it include delivery. That way, you can just pay via paypal/credit card etc. and it would be without Western union fees. Just a thought.


I wasn't thinking about cost when I made the suggestion, I was thinking on the line of helping with production. I will let UK Kpers know the postage cost when I post mine off . Happy knitting !


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Great job!


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

Darling sweater! Hope you're soon better.


----------



## libra59_1 (May 15, 2012)

Beautiful, and perfect!


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

nice.


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Diane: Wonderful sweater and stitching.
Get better soon and will pray for "pain" free.
Nan


----------



## Strickliese (Jan 6, 2012)

It's lovely.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

How are you today Diane?


----------



## craftilady (Feb 1, 2011)

Looks great


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Truly lovely!
I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Sorry you're in pain Diane. Despite that you did a great job converting the all-in one to a long-sleeved sweater with the right proportions.
ellie


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

Diane,Your a sweetheart thank you so much for writing out the pattern for us..Your sweater is darling with sleeves..Hope your feeling better soon..


----------



## grammacat (Nov 30, 2011)

Well done. Love the color.


----------



## LizAnne (Nov 25, 2011)

I am inspired to try the sleeves. It is very nice. I didn't know you were living in pain. I do hope you get much better soon.


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

Anyone know what we could do to make this sweater in an adult size? It's so pretty


----------



## shibelle (Jun 23, 2011)

Diane, Thank you for the directions for long sleeves. I hope you start to feel better very soon.


----------



## Joycie48 (May 17, 2011)

That came out very nicely!


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

I'd love that too! Quite often I enjoy a short sleeved or sleeveless sweater. Super in the summer, great in cooler seasons over long sleeved t-shirts.



mkjfrj said:


> Anyone know what we could do to make this sweater in an adult size? It's so pretty


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Nice sweater. Great idea.


----------



## marianikole (Aug 29, 2011)

Looks very nice, love the sleeves on it too.


----------



## jmohara7 (Feb 10, 2014)

BeverleyBee said:


> This looks very cosy. I know what you mean about the pain. I hope you get some relief soon. :thumbup:


I think she should eat chocolate takes all pain away


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Beautiful sweater. You did a great job.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

jmohara7 said:


> I think she should eat chocolate takes all pain away


i think i need something stronger than that. I have become immune to the pain meds :| :| If its not the mouth paining then its the foot. Foot is slightly better today if i keep it absolute still and warm which is funny as i just had to wash the floors....


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Now it seems you have "foot and mouth" disease Diane!!!

Do rest up and get better soon.


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

lol bettyirene.....


----------



## Mercury (Apr 12, 2012)

Diane: I am glad to hear that you have slight improvement today. Leave those floors alone. They will be there when you are better. I asked if you could post the whole sweater with long sleeves in one shot so we could have the complete pattern as one. Is that possible?


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

The original pattern is not mine i can only tell you what i changed. I dont want to step on anyones shoes....


----------



## carmicv (Mar 21, 2014)

Finally it actually looks like something a boy can wear. Thank you so much. I trust you are resting and healing?


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

carmicv said:


> Finally it actually looks like something a boy can wear. Thank you so much. I trust you are resting and healing?


erhm resting?? no but pain is much better today.. Never a dull moment here...


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Diane D said:


> erhm resting?? no but pain is much better today.. Never a dull moment here...


Soon you will be pain free, and those needles will click much faster!!


----------



## mkjfrj (Apr 2, 2011)

bettyirene said:


> Soon you will be pain free, and those needles will click much faster!!


I want to add my best wishes for your speedy recovery; sending some prayers your way too.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Hoping to hear soon that it's all over! You, above many, deserve to be happy and healthy! So generous to the homeless and newborns, and so sweet to pass on your ideas and pattern experiences to us!


----------



## Joanne Hyde (Jul 8, 2011)

Nicely done.Color is very pretty. Glad you are feeling better.


----------



## Elaine Ohs (Jan 27, 2011)

Could you please tell me where I get the basic instructions for this wonderful sweater? I must have missed something.
Your work is amazing and it is so good of you to share it with those of us that don't have your talents.

Hope your toe is starting to feel better.


----------



## Elaine Ohs (Jan 27, 2011)

Understand you not wanting to give out the pattern of someone else. could you just tell us the name of the pattern?


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Elaine Ohs said:


> Understand you not wanting to give out the pattern of someone else. could you just tell us the name of the pattern?


I adapted the All in one Top 9-12 months to include sleeves for myself. The pattern by the designer is sleeveless and can be found on her site. http://mariannas lazy daisy days.blogspot.com/2013/02/all-in-one-knitted-baby-tops-very-quick.html


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Diane D said:


> I adapted the All in one Top 9-12 months to include sleeves for myself. The pattern by the designer is sleeveless and can be found on her site. http://mariannas lazy daisy days.blogspot.com/2013/02/all-in-one-knitted-baby-tops-very-quick.html


Hello Diane, how is that toe coming along...pain free yet??


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

i wish.... still sore but we going strong thank you....


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Diane D said:


> i wish.... still sore but we going strong thank you....


I am seeing the doctor today and hoping I can take my boot off....hopefully each day will be better for you.


----------



## mbostono (Mar 16, 2011)

I love it! Is the pattern available? Do tell me where.


----------



## sandyj1942 (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi Diane:
My heart goes out to you for your poor "toe". I have had neuropathy in both feet for 13 years and the doctors still have not found any relief for me. It is horrible 24/7. I am rarely able to go shopping. I have to use the handicap carts when I go. Now, I have a bad shoulder and can't even knit. My frustration level is over the top, but, I pray to God everyday that relief will come.
I love the little sweater with the sleeves. I have looked at it for a long time and wondered how it would look with long sleeves and bless your heart, now we all know and just love it.
You are in my prayers for a speedy recovery.
Sandyj1942


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

such a sweet lil sweater hope your feeling better!


----------



## Mercury (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi Diane:
I have not forgotten to send you the yarn I promised in return for the pattern. I have had some health issues my myself and It is a matter of packing it and sending it to you. I have it in my craft room. Will send it soon. Hope your toe is much better.
Love.


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

How is that toe doing? I know this is the closest you get to winter. HAs that been part of the problem? Hoping to hear it's all resolved- permanently!


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

No more toe paining but said toe is a different colour to all my other toes. Its very pink in colour.

I have the flu and have lost my voice again - i am so fedup of being ill!!! They say another icy cold front will hit us this coming weekend so it seems i will be having a cold, wet voiceles birthday


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

Mercury said:


> Hi Diane:
> I have not forgotten to send you the yarn I promised in return for the pattern. I have had some health issues my myself and It is a matter of packing it and sending it to you. I have it in my craft room. Will send it soon. Hope your toe is much better.
> Love.


Thats okay Mercury. Hope you feel better soon. xx


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

Glad to hear the pain is gone. Pink indicates a great blood supply I hope.

Sorry your Birthday will be "toned down." ;-0 How cold is an "icy cold front" where you are. South Africa being very large and having been in Malawi and Kenya during July and Aug., I know that elevation can also play a large role in temp.'s

Feel better soon!



Diane D said:


> No more toe paining but said toe is a different colour to all my other toes. Its very pink in colour.
> 
> I have the flu and have lost my voice again - i am so fedup of being ill!!! They say another icy cold front will hit us this coming weekend so it seems i will be having a cold, wet voiceles birthday


----------

